# bloated



## 13861 (Apr 7, 2005)

i know i am a hypochondriact but really for four days now my stomach has felt bloated and sorta gasy along with an ache on my loxer right side.........i was ready ibs symptoms and now i think that what i have....could it be anything else?


----------

